# SBR: 3rd GEN improvements



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

My Rock RiverLAR-15 SBR was a heavy clunky rifle by virtue of the time period I made the original changes to the stock rifle.The carry case pics show the "before".




















Every thing is lighter, stronger and generally better in the AR world today ,so it was time for an update.
Parts list for the changes I made.
Midwest Industries modular lightweight. Gen2 SS forend.
Inforce flashlight.
Thorntail light mount. 
Ergo ladder rail cover.
Strikeforce angled foregrip.


----------

